# About.com- IBS-D and a Low Carb Diet



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

I just came across an abstract of an interesting little study that looked at the effects of what the authors call a "very low carbohydrate diet" on IBS-D symptoms. ...View the full article


----------

